# Garden State Horse Show 2008



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I was just wondering how many of you on here are going to it?


----------



## baileysirishfinest (Apr 2, 2008)

I'll be going as a groom
I have shown there and it's very well run.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh cool!

I'm only like 20 min from the fairgrounds. I really want to go and watch this year


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

What is it appy?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i believe just a horse show. I'm not all what they do, but i just think it's cool that i'm so close to it!

I know a lot of people at my barn go there, and they ride mostly western.


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

sounds pretty cool...


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

I definetely want to go and watch. I don't think I'll be able to show. 

I lived in NJ for so long, but I've never gone to see it, even though I always say I will. xD


----------

